# Looking for part



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

So anyone know where I may be able to get ahold of a bolt. Specifically the oil canister bolt for a farmall 504 diesel?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem to order from the dealership but here's 2 quick tips and probably a lot cheaper.

1. Use a tap and figure out the thread size, tap should screw in easily like a bolt (finger only). Use a depth micrometer or dial caliper will suffice subtract .050 from depth and you have the thread length from bolt head. Your head will vary by clearance. You can always modify a bolt to fit by turning larger threads down and making the right threads. Or you can modify the bolt head of a bolt with the right threads.

2. Go to a junk yard.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IH-Farmall-504-Tractor-Oil-Can-Bolt-4244-/152174812307?hash=item236e535c93:g:VXMAAOSwZVlXj60T

...and more on there, just the first one I saw

73, Mark


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks checked eBay but those are different then what's on my tractor


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you tried All States Ag Parts


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Checked all states now never heard of them before. Put a few feelers out to salvage yards so far no luck. May take it apart next time we do an oil change and see what i can make. from the parts diagram looks like a bolt with a grove cut for a circlip. Fortunately have a family member who is a tool and die maker and can usually turn anything for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

fball1208 said:


> . from the parts diagram looks like a bolt with a grove cut for a circlip. Fortunately have a family member who is a tool and die maker and can usually turn anything for me.


Bolt will have a oil passage way from bottom to above circlip groove


----------

